# Xtrail dashboard, please help...



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi y'all...
does anyone know how to open the a/c vent on 2005 xtrail? I need to pull out the head unit but got stuck with the vent cover.Thanks in advance for your advices.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Nis300zx,

welcome: please fill out more of your personal profile (car & where you are from) so that we can tell what kind of X-Trail model you have...

the cluster lid (north american model shown below) simply "snaps" into place:


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

ValBoo, may I know where did you get that scheme from? In another words, could I have a back up of the literature?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

It is from the North American T30 ESM (Electronic Service Manual for X-Trail).

Backup? Yes, but it has to be purchased. 
This is an open forum; stay on the right side of the line.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Understood! Will purchase it.


----------



## Mitch2791 (Jul 15, 2007)

*How to change radio in 2005 x trail?*

Hi Guys

Want to install new radio in my 2005 xtrail can anyone help to get me started? It looks as though I have to take off the surround. Is there an easy way of doing this?

Pic to show layout of dash










Many thanks
Mitch


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Mitch,

Your post was merged with another thread where this was already explained.
See posts from the beginning of this thread.


----------



## alans220 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi

try this link

http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/Audio_Install.pdf

al


----------

